# Exchange 2010 Distribution Group Alias



## wyatt_earp5 (Jun 27, 2012)

I think I know the problem with my exchange 2010 server.

I dont know it for sure since i didnt set it up but i think we were migrated or upgraded from a different version where it was valid to have "spaces" and "@" symbols in the "alias" field.

I guess they were able to edit these groups before according to them but now we cant as we get an error stating invalid data and wrong characters being used.

After looking a little closer I noticed all the DLs we are having problems with have a "space" in the alias field or they have an "@" symbol. So I guess thats why I am getting the error.

OK, so how cant I change it? I cant access the properties of the DL and I tried using the command line: set-distributiongroup -identity <distributiongroup's name> -alias <new alias>

But I get and access denied error.

Any help on this on I would appreciate.

I added my account to a couple roles that can modify DLs as well and still getting this error.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

It is possible to change the alias for groups using the Exchange Management Console, under Recipient Management, Distribution Groups. Once you open the properties of the group to change, click OK to clear the error message and then modify the alias field. I have replaced the spaces with either no space or an underscore character.
If you are getting access denied errors, then your user needs to be a member of the Exchange Recipient Management group in AD.


----------

